
Show HN: IO-808, a Web-Based TR-808 Using React, Redux, and the Web Audio API - vincentriemer
http://io808.com
======
vincentriemer
Happy 808 day HN!

As an amateur/bedroom music producer I've always been fascinated with the
impact and history of the TR-808. While trying to learn the new Web Audio API
I attempted to try and recreate a few of the sounds by referencing the Sound
on Sound Synth Secrets series and the block diagrams of the 808 itself. It
became addicting and once I had most of the sounds done, I figured recreating
the interface/functionality was the next logical step.

This is a completely client-side app made with React, Redux, and the Web Audio
API where all the sounds are being synthesized by the browser (look mom, no
samples!). If anything this was a really intense exercise in learning all of
these web technologies and was more fun than I’m personally willing to admit.

Feel free to ask me any questions, and I hope you enjoy it!

------
brudgers
The tutorial: [http://io808.com/tutorial](http://io808.com/tutorial)

------
lioeters
The source:
[https://github.com/vincentriemer/io-808](https://github.com/vincentriemer/io-808)

Impressive work, thank you for sharing it! I'm going to have fun diving into
the code.

